# Okaloosa Island 9/12



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Went out this am to public access 7, myself and 2 other guys, we had 7 lines in the water, 2 stingrays, 2 catfish, 1 lady, 1 blue, pretty crappy day. Light algae, no flies, high surf, NO SAND FLEAS. 

Maybe next week will be better


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

thnx for the info.. ill be down starting tomorrow so ill be able to give you guys reports on what i catch or dont catch.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Only 2 cats? When I catch one in the surf normally a 100 follow!


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

cats have been few and far between this week, caught 1 on tuesday and 2 today. i'm not complaining, i hate feeding those bastards all day


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

got 6 whiting tuesday, hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you know what depth you were fishing in or how far out you were? I fish that area every weekend and have never caught a catfish thank goodness!!! What bait were you you using? Were you trolling?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

how big were the rays? i'm headed west of the pier tomorrow to spear rays. ill let you know what else i see.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Whats up disco, its jimmy from the kayak seminar, about 65 yards out, no idea on the depth.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

OfcRob said:


> Whats up disco, its jimmy from the kayak seminar, about 65 yards out, no idea on the depth.


Jeep jimmy?

Lowprofile I saw a few rays in between the shore and the sandbar last Saturday. Lots of whiting and small pomps too. By spear what do you mean?


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah, jeep jimmy

rays were 2-3 feet across

got 3 about that size in the freezer for the next overnight sharkin trip


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Disco said:


> Jeep jimmy?
> 
> Lowprofile I saw a few rays in between the shore and the sandbar last Saturday. Lots of whiting and small pomps too. By spear what do you mean?


hawaiian sling. i need a gun.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> hawaiian sling. i need a gun.


I dont know about that buddy. If I were specifically targeting rays I think id prefer the control of the sling shaft rather than the shooting line of a gun. Also if your spearing off the beach keep an eye out for the FWC. Its illegal to spear near public swimming areas.


----------

